# Sled or Quad?



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking for pros and cons of a snowmobile vs. a quad predominately used for ice fishing. I'll be pulling a fishtrap voyager and will have a passenger most times. Thanks.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i know on a quad if you have a passenger you will be ticketed. i dont know about the sled


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Get the quad, dual season 4x4 and a set of chains...no problem. 

Just have the passenger ride in the clam...don't think there is a law about that. :lol:

If you are that worried about the ticket issue, just get on your quad turn and look at your fishing buddy and tell him "that's why Jesus gave you legs and me money to buy this quad, I will have the shanty warm when you show up." Then hit the gas and take off. 

or 

Buy a 4x4 Kawasaki Mule or similar UTV and your passenger can ride shotgun. No ticket's necessary.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

A John Deere Gator might be kinda cool, you can have a passenger with the gater and it has a little truck style bed.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

there was an earlier thread on this, i will try to find it


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

If it used just for ice fishing, I'd have to give the advantage to a snowmobile hands down. This past weekend, the snow was too deep for any quad to get on the ice. Sleds had no problem at all. 

I bought a sled this year, pretty cheap too, and it has been an absolute work horse this winter. No problem bringing a passanger as long as you are both wearing helmets. 

Check out craigslist for used quads if your looking for something cheap. Mine is an 1985 yamaha 440 that I got for $360.00! It's not pretty, but it runs great and is an ice fishing work horse. 

Good luck!


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

My sled does great. I'll admit it's seasonal, but that season is a blast.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

ok here is the thread. you have to go down a couple posts to find the info but it is there. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268677&highlight=sled+quad


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a snowmobile and it works good but if there is no snow you cant ride it is really only good for a few months out of the year and get it with a studded track but if you get a quad it is good all year but if you are going to get one get it with 4x4 four when there is slush


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Either beats walking! :lol:


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

i agree with sea nymph. either is better, sleds are the way to go. don't have to worry about snow depth, or slush. i have a voyager and in the deep snow my buddies quad doesn't go to well. my sled pulls it like a champ. you can also modify the sled to hold buckets and other accessories.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

thill said:


> If it used just for ice fishing, I'd have to give the advantage to a snowmobile hands down. This past weekend, the snow was too deep for any quad to get on the ice. Sleds had no problem at all.
> 
> I bought a sled this year, pretty cheap too, and it has been an absolute work horse this winter. No problem bringing a passanger as long as you are both wearing helmets.
> 
> ...


 I have both and I use my sled most of the time!! If you fish big water like Erie or the Bay you will have better luck getting through the slush and over the cracks with a sled!!

Scott


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Quack Wacker said:


> Get the quad, dual season 4x4 and a set of chains...no problem.
> 
> Just have the passenger ride in the clam...don't think there is a law about that. :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol: sounds like me and my friends


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I like my four wheeler, when its not so snowy and slushy. Its easier for me load and transport by myself. I can use my ramps to load it, easy... Now for my sled, its a pain for me to load up in my truck. I don't have a small trailer to hall it and where I like to go has limited parking.. It would be nice to use when its slushy or deep snow covered. My buddy uses a old three wheeler with balloon tires and goes everywhere slush or snow.....It pisses me off too sometimes :lol:


----------



## fishlight (Jan 21, 2009)

Have both a sled and a quad. We use the quad polaris x2 800 when theres not a lot of snow then when it starts to get to deep we role out the arcticat sleds. Nothing stops use fishing!!


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

We've had quite a bit of snow up here on the Bay, and so far, quads haven't had a problem.

No question sleds beat quads in deep snow, but all things considered (who among has little use for a quad after ice-out.....!?!??) I'd take a 4x4 quad any day of the week.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

got rid of snowmobile and that trailer last year as i moved and didnt have room - today bought a quad that fits in my other trailer that i haul stuff and is easier to trailer on - off .... so it has to work !!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.fasttrackamphibian.com/video.htm
Try this site.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I363VZF2gZ4
Vid of it on ice.
The Fast Track Amphibian. No price but it does look like it would fit the bill.


----------



## BKfiremedic (Oct 29, 2008)

Heres a good one, saw another one that was built in the UP but im having a hard time finding it. 


http://www.thewilcraft.com/index.php


----------



## BKfiremedic (Oct 29, 2008)

OK I found it. It's not built in th UP but if i win the lotto I'm buying one lol. Make sure you click the link at the bottom to watch the video!!!

http://www.snobearind.com/index.php


----------



## BKfiremedic (Oct 29, 2008)

FYI $33,000-$50,000 for the snowbear depending on your options!!!!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

BKfiremedic said:


> FYI $33,000-$50,000 for the snowbear depending on your options!!!!


A couple years of picking up cans on the ice and that baby is paid for!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

BKfiremedic said:


> FYI $33,000-$50,000 for the snowbear depending on your options!!!!


Hmmm... I go ice fishing max 30 times a year. For $100 an outing, I can pay someone to pull my shanty with me on it for the next 10 years before I even get into the bottom end of that deal.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Quad


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I Ice fish up north mostly so I have both...I can't tell you how many seasons the Quad sat there because snow was too deep and you could just crawl out there with it....I have My otter shanty and another otter sled I tow behind like a train all with tow bars and I can shoot out where ever with that snowmobile at 50mph with out a problem....I like the Quad for having everything I need stored on it....but many times it's the snowmachine I need to get out there!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Quad...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Quad & Deep Snow = Promblem Solved 













http://www.litefootatv.com/


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

BKfiremedic said:


> Heres a good one, saw another one that was built in the UP but im having a hard time finding it.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewilcraft.com/index.php


they should cut some holes in the bottom of the floor that flip up and down
now you are talking about comfort.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

nevermind. i looked at the pics. they already have it


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Works for me..........:coolgleam


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

This works for me.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

The utimate would be a tracked ATV go in the snow, mud, slush, sand, whatever and carry all that you want. The problem is expensive. I use my 1982 three wheeler if there is not alot of snow will do pretty good in 6" of snow with not too much problem. Only problem with an ATC or ATv is alot of snow and crossing the cracks on Saginaw Bay. I also have an older polaris snowmobile that I use when the snow gets to deep and when crossing cracks in the bay. Downfall is you have to have snow to keep the sliders cool other than that you are good to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll take my quad, it works great in the snow. Besides I have too much fun riding it all year to trade it for a sled.


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Works for me..........:coolgleam


Nice set up. I wonder if I could pull my fat 275 lb brother in that sled with my 360


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You wouldn't have a problem at all pulling it. Its built heavy duty but is light weight. One could sit and another stand on the back.......


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

Cool, is that sled home made or where did you get it?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

oneeyedclarence said:


> Cool, is that sled home made or where did you get it?



Bought it from someone on this site. It's homemade but can't remember if he said he made it or someone else made it.........


----------

